
Facebook's News Feed experiment panics publishers - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-41733119
======
guuz
As pointed by a Human Rights Watch member
([https://twitter.com/NicDawes/status/922622481311166464](https://twitter.com/NicDawes/status/922622481311166464)),
they ran the test in countries with recent and/or fragile democracies, where
independent media needs every single help possible. All this mess is a
fricking disaster

